# Australia



## KevJan (Oct 30, 2010)

Has anyone been to the Kyneton Bushland Park (RCI #0830) recently? Haven't been able to find any recent reviews. If I decided to go there, how do I get there? Checking on flights, it doesn't look too hard to get to Sydney but how much to fly from Sydney to Melbourne? How much in advance to get tickets? Where is best place for rental car? What to see and do in the area? Are there any "Eyewitness" or "Rick Steves" books? Do I need any immunizations? As you can tell, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## beanb41 (Oct 31, 2010)

Whilst I know nothing about the resort you mentioned I do know a little about Australia. Aussie is a first world nation with the highest of living standards. You wont need innoculations to travel there. For prices of airfares from Sydney to Melbourne check out Qantas and Jetstar airline websites. Jetstar is the budget carrier for Qantas.


----------



## DerekS (Nov 1, 2010)

Once you get to Melbourne you will need to hire a car and drive to the resort. The resort is sufficiently isolated that you will need the car to tour the area as well as getting there and back.  While all the big multinational rental firms (Hertz, Avis, Alamo etc) are represented in Austraila you can usually get better prices from local operators. Just Google car rental Melbourne and you will find a host of them. 
I would book air fares asap - generally they don't drop close to your flight date.
Best guidebook for Australia is (imho) Lonely Planet


----------



## colamedia (Nov 2, 2010)

What airline are you flying US-Australia with? United/Continental, AA, QANTAS, AIr New Zealand, Vigin all fly LAX-MEL, and you can usually get an open jaw booking if you wanted to go to Cairns or somewhere north.

What time of year are you thinking of going?  June-August can be pretty wet, and cold (not snow cold, just wet miserable cold), Dec-Jan can be pretty hot.

Make sure you check DAE for Australia, many resorts turn up there as rentals for not much more than the international exchange fees, same for RCI Bonus Weeks. 

As DerekS said, you will need a car.


NOTE: Many of the Australian timeshare locations are more cozy and cheerful rather than luxury resorts, great bases for visiting the area, but very basic facilities at the resort.


----------



## chubby (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi

We stayed at Kyneton resort last May it is a resort out of the town of Kyneton it is set in bush lands each villa is on its own apart from the others if you look up the web site i am giveing you it will give a lot of info about it

http://www.kynetonbushresort.com.au

To get the best out of this resort a hire car is a must if you have any questions after reading the site ask as we live in the state of Victoria hope it helps


----------

